# Alum. Cassette????



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

Who's got the best deals on aluminum cassettes???
I'm looking for an 11-25 or maybe 11-27... 
Thanks for the input

Merry CHRISTMAS to all, now get out there and RIDE!!!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

All Aluminum? Or Alu/SC/Ti?


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*????????*

What are we looking at price to weight savings with each???
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

ROGER79 said:


> What are we looking at price to weight savings with each???
> Thanks for the info.


Be more concerned with durability, aluminum just will not last in this application (regardless of coatings, etc).


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I have a KCNC Ti/aluminum/ scandium cassette in ten speed Campy 11-23 that weighs in at 116 grams including lockring. I've put about 4,000 miles on it so far and it still shifts very well and no skipping. Expected life according to the manufacture is 6,000 miles and from where I'm current at in miles I think it will last that long.

HERE IS WHERE I PURCHASE MINE!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

The full aluminum will only save 10-15g and wear out much, much faster.

Like Juanmoretume said, the KCNC Alum/SC/Ti cassettes that I carry have a 6,000 mile expected life. I put over 3,000 on one already and it shifts perfect.
I would say most people get 3,000 -5,000 miles on them.

Here is a KCNC Campy 11-21 that I have-









KCNC makes them for Token, so they are all the same. If you need one let me know.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

A little OT here, but does someone make one that has a 27 or 28 tooth on it. I just finshed getting a killer lightweight wheelset built and need a campy cassette with that on it for climbing(old and slow uphill). I have only seen a 26 or 29 option from campy.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

spookyload said:


> A little OT here, but does someone make one that has a 27 or 28 tooth on it. I just finshed getting a killer lightweight wheelset built and need a campy cassette with that on it for climbing(old and slow uphill). I have only seen a 26 or 29 option from campy.


Only in a 9spd 12-27


----------



## Karbon (Oct 13, 2005)

spookyload said:


> A little OT here, but does someone make one that has a 27 or 28 tooth on it. I just finshed getting a killer lightweight wheelset built and need a campy cassette with that on it for climbing(old and slow uphill). I have only seen a 26 or 29 option from campy.



Only in a full alu version. 11-27t


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Karbon, who makes the aluminum version. It is a cassette I would use very infrequently, so I think aluminum would be OK


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Probaly TOKEN. I think somone makes them for TOKEN. Not KCNC that I am aware of.

KCNC does make a 11/27 and 12/27 10 spd, but only for Shimano.


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*stronglight*

any thoughts or opinions from the gallery on the ceramic coated aluminum cassettes from stronglight?

http://www.zefal.com/stronglight/page.php?nom=produits&keySousFamille=k7


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Perfect. Just what I needed. Thanks. Now to find one!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

26 tooth is as good as I can find in Campagnolo.

http://cgi.ebay.com/TOKEN-ULTRA-Lit...hZ018QQcategoryZ42332QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*shifting*

dirt boy or anyone else with miles on on these cassettes
how is the shifting performance of these aftermarket cassettes compared to the factory campagnolo or shimano pieces. some of them (the KCNC pictured above in particular) seem to lack the elaborate shifting ramps that campy and shimano have worked so hard on.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

jhenry4 said:


> dirt boy or anyone else with miles on on these cassettes
> how is the shifting performance of these aftermarket cassettes compared to the factory campagnolo or shimano pieces. some of them (the KCNC pictured above in particular) seem to lack the elaborate shifting ramps that campy and shimano have worked so hard on.


I'm using the Campy version and it shifts very well. I've seen indexing issues over at weight weenies and it seemed to be mostly with the Shimano version although one of my team mates has about 4,500 miles on his in the Shinamo version and claim it shifts and indexs perfect.


----------

